# Spiri being goofy (Pic spam)



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm really sorry these pics are a tad blurry, (as I couldn't get it to un-blur,) but not enough that we have trouble seeing them. He's just fooling around, begging for food and posing, as usual... XD


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Daw so adorablez! XD he's quite the post-tastic betta isn't he?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Aww... He's cute! :nicefish:


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

^.^ He's adorable, it almost seems as if he's constantly posing for you in his pictures. Great pics betta slave


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you all for your comments 
Yeah, he does pose XD He'll pose, and I'll take a picture or him, then do a different pose, and I'll take a pic of him, and it goes on and on. He's a funny little guy.


----------



## alliepie (Jul 6, 2010)

Haha so much personality! And he's quite the bubble nest builder! Bubble nests give me warm fuzzies inside when my fishies make them!


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

He is soo cute! Love his little lips.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

What a great mug


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very cute!!


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

Awww, cute pictures. My Peep is the same way with taking pictures. 
When she sees me with the camara she will come charging up. It is hard to get a picture of the other fish because she is always in the way.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

lol modeling betta =)


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Lol! There should be a fishy modeling industry!
thank you guys  Both him and I appreciate the comments!


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

no wonder you have a white hmpk yoursef =)


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, pretty close to white, and just a normal PK... but I love him anyway.  I'll be picking up some cellophane PK girls next Saturday as well... 
Cellophane or white is my favorite coloring, and HMPK's and PK's are my favorite tail types... They are just too cute! You guy is stunning!


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

oo..getting some babes for spiri huh


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yup! :-D Maybe 3 or 4, in case he doesn't want to spawn with one of them. This week I'll be building a tank for the new girls. Very exciting 
I am just so excited to work with my favorite tail type of betta AND favorite color... I think Spiri will be a good daddy to the fry, he blows big thick bubblenests. (Lol i know in the avvie it isn't that big, but it's much bigger now.)
Have you bred your bettas before?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

nope.when i id keep bettas i only kept males


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, I wouldn't have bred bettas (well, I am going to) until I met Spiri. Idk why, but... He's my favorite (don't tell the other bettas!)


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I love him. He's awesome. He's got the best face. Hehe!


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

i won't lol good luck with the breeding


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you both


----------



## AureliaAurita (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow! I mean seriously WOW! What a cutie with such personality! And such a happy boy! <3333


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

i love the second to last picture! what's the floating plant?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Aww, thank you 
The floating plant is Duckweed. My fishies love it.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

:nicefish: Awesome betta, betta slave!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Both me and Spiri thank you for all the great comments!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Lol!!!!!rofl!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Alienbetta1 said:


> Lol!!!!!rofl!!!


 
Whats so funny??


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

he must be laughing at the betta modelling things we were talking about in earlier posts


----------

